# Themer Shortcuts



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Although I am probly right in saying most people know about this some may not. Ultimate online theme kitchen. That may be 4 naughty words to a true themer but for someone like me who for example loves say Synergy by BS Themes but doesnt like for example the overscroll color being blue and other minor tweaks like the battery. I can go on here and upload the cm7 .apk and make my changes and have it for MY USE. I repeat MY USE! Dont kang people.

Link: http://uot.dakra.lt/

Benefits of using this are endless, play around with it its easy to use.

Note: Themers i am not showing people this to try and steal your work cause you guys are the amazing ones, i am just showing people who dont know about this how to make their themes their own. Thank you everyone who works endless hours making kickass themes for use especially when they get ported to cyanogen mod. We love you


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

one more thing.....dont use say Synergys .apk and release in the market thats stealing. Find a template theme if your going to go that route.


----------

